# Adaptador de auriculares 3,5mm stereo a 3,5mm stereo



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2010)

*El artilugio en cuestion*​ 



 


_Con uno me basta. Para haber ofrecido tan suculento premio a aquel de nuestros lectores que supiera decirnos qué utilidad real y práctica puede tener un adaptador que adapta una clavija a si misma. Es decir, com podéis ver en la fotografía no es que adapta de macho a hembra del mismo grosor, no, es que por un lado conectas un macho de 3,5… y por el otro lado del adaptador obtienes ¡un macho de 3,5! _
_Está bien, lo confieso, yo soy de Letras, estudié Derecho, el tema tecnología es para mi solo una afición y un pasión a la que puedo dar rienda suelta por dedicarme a la Comunicación, ahora es cuando viene el ingeniero de turno y me dice “pero serás mendrugo, está claro que este adaptador sirve para…”. _
_Ahí es cuando os daría como premio este adaptador, pero como no lo tengo simplemente os invito a que dejéis volar vuestra imaginación y compartáis con la familia de Gizmodo la utilidad que le daríais vosotros a este curioso autoadaptador._​ 





​ 

Fuente : Clickeame el pajarito​


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

¡¡Es imprescindible, necesito varios!!!
Así podré adaptar de 5.5 a 35. y luego de nuevo a 3.5


Solo lo veo útil para hacer mas accesible si está en un sitio incómodo.


----------



## maton00 (Ago 20, 2010)

para hacer extenciones


----------



## zxeth (Ago 20, 2010)

Para dar mas ruido a una senial debil y ruidosa (no tengo enie) jajajajaj


----------



## Dano (Ago 20, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> Fuente : Clickeame el pajarito​




Puede servir como alargador, hay veces que la hembra está metida en un lugar donde solo los plug de 3.5 más finos entran (fino el plástico de alrrededor), entonces con este alargador talvez se soluciones ese problema y se pueda usar un plug común (de los mas "plasticudos").

Saludos

PD: "Clickeame el pajarito" tengo la mente podrida.


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 20, 2010)

para algo ha de servir... yo tengo dos asi conectados a la salida de la pc para enchufar cosas mas facilmente


----------



## rulkasdj (Ago 21, 2010)

ajajaja por favor que alguien me diga que no existe la gente que se llena de plata con estas cosas, asi me quedo mas tranquilo


----------



## thenot (Ago 21, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Puede servir como alargador, hay veces que la hembra está metida en un lugar donde solo los plug de 3.5 más finos entran (fino el plástico de alrrededor), entonces con este alargador talvez se soluciones ese problema y se pueda usar un plug común (de los mas "plasticudos").



me paso, pero como no encontré este espectacular invento tuve que hacerme un extensor para no hacer tira el plug de mis audífonos, que por cierto nunca entendí para que le hicieron tan grande el plástico que trae alrededor...
Y como otra cosa, yo compre un dvd portable tiempo atrás al que supongo que para estrategia de la empresa, solo le servia los audífonos que ellos entregaban, eran de 3,5 mm pero las distancias en las separaciones no eran igual a los normales, así que si ponías un audífono normal se escuchaba mal, y el vendedor en ese tiempo me mostró un adaptador que tenían que transformaba de 3.5mm a 3.5mm pero con la diferencia que era para solucionar dicho problema, pero este por lo que veo es para transformar al mismo tipo, y para una aplicación distinta a la que dice Dano no le veo, tonto el producto, pero si hubiese sabido de el cuando lo necesitaba, lo hubiese comprado de inmediato por que la extensión no era muy bonita que digamos jajajaj


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 21, 2010)

podria servir como dijo Dano,para una extensión un ejemplo de esto podrian ser algunos autoestereos que tienen la entrada auxiliar un poco oculta o tambien una extensión para una "Y"
saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

También se le pueden poner unas aletas y usar tres para jugar a los dardos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 21, 2010)

Igualmente como dice Dano tal vez es por si tienes que conectar algun plug en algun "sitio incomodo" pero yo creo que si se estan haciendo ricos saludos


----------



## gca (Ago 21, 2010)

podes hacer alargues conectando 20 adapatadores ajajaj


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2010)

Quizás puede ser útil en una que otra ocasión...


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 21, 2010)

yo diria que sirve para hacer dinero por lo que veo muchos hemos comprado el conector, otra utilida es darle mas soporte a la coneccion a la hora de conectar los auriculares y en caso de tropezar el cable se dañaria el conector y no el plug del cable.


----------



## aztlan (Sep 8, 2010)

hahahahaha creo que cualquier despistado lo adquiriría repentinamente...  parece como una broma para pasar el tiempo descubriendo para que serviría el artefacto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2010)

Momentito , que ese adaptador de "si a si mismo" , además de tener los contactos bañados en orin (léase diminutivo del baño de oro ) , contiene un procesador que aumenta la separación de canales , tiene control de presencia , Dolby y ecualización espacial !


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 8, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:
			
		

> yo diria que sirve para hacer dinero por lo que veo muchos hemos comprado el conector, otra utilida es darle mas soporte a la coneccion a la hora de conectar los auriculares y en caso de tropezar el cable se dañaria el conector y no el plug del cable.



Yo creo que no, que sería peor para el equipo, ya que el conector que está insertado en el equipo es igual, por lo que la sujección es la misma que si fuese un acodado solo, pero el peso y la longitud de la clavija son mayores, lo que hace que ante un tirón del cable el adaptador largo haga de palanca, aumentando la fuerza y dañando aún más el conector. Para ello, los acodados son los mejores, mientras que si conectas a un jack de 3.5 mm hembra de chasis un adaptador a 6.5 mm hembra y luego un conector de 6.5 macho, el minijack sufrirá tremendadente, ya que el conector es muy largo y pesado lo que lo dañaría tremendamente.

Por otro lado, yo si le veo utilidad a ese conector, ya que si tienes que conectar un minijack acodaddo a un plug empotrado, o cortas el jack y pones uno recto, o le haces un adaptador externo o compras éste, pero sin "orín". De hecho, a mí me harían falta un par de ellos pero mono en 6.35 mm.

Josefe17


----------



## GomezF (Sep 8, 2010)

Mmm... no sé, a mi parecer mucha utilidad no tiene, capaz que un día de estos da la casualidad que necesito uno, pero sigue sin parecerme muy útil.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 8, 2010)

Si pones mas de 30 acoplados entre si, prolongas  30 pulgadas la entrada.. ademas podes empezar a doblarla


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 9, 2010)

juanacatos !! este artilugio fué diseñado expresamente para abrir el post actual y ver cuantos gañanes postearian al repecto, como tantas otras cosas en la vida, hay cosas que existen tan solo para que se hable de ellas.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Quizas con 250 llego de la compu al estereo, pero me sería más barato poner un buen cable.

Saludos


----------



## marquezantonio7 (Dic 4, 2011)

tal vez cambie el canal izquierdo por el derecho?


----------



## maezca (Dic 4, 2011)

elemental, yo lo utilizo para hacer extenciones tengo un cable de 3m y otro de 2m los junto con eso y tengo 5m


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 4, 2011)

Yo compre un par que tenia la masa invertida en vez de ser el fondo era la punta y tengo otro para la zona de los auriculares del microcomponente por que no llega el del auricular. Tiene para mí que compre un par, aplicación nadie hace algo para que los demás nos riamos... aunque les felicito a los grandiosos chiste  que escribieron algunos saludos gente.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 4, 2011)

Ese adaptador es para los plug que tienen la base muy ancha y no hacen que dentre correctamente en algunos jack que tienen una depresión (solo los de base delgada logran hacer buena coneccion).


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2011)

Estan respondiendo a un tema que tiene más de un año de inactividad, fijarse en la fecha...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estan respondiendo a un tema que tiene más de un año de inactividad, fijarse en la fecha...



lo sabemos y no estamos respondiendo solo estamos haciendo pickle


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Imagino que habrá perdidas al acoplar varios si tuviese que hacerse...


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 2, 2012)

Hoy existe un adaptador similar, de HDMI a HDMI, cuyo propósito es multiplicar la vida útil del conector que está limitado a unas 10.000 extracciones.
Quien haya cambiado un jack gastado/baqueteado, es cliente firme de este producto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 5, 2012)

parece muy útil,así no ay que andar desarmando todo cada ves que se estropea la ficha


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Hoy existe un adaptador similar, de HDMI a HDMI, cuyo propósito es multiplicar la vida útil del conector que está limitado a unas 10.000 extracciones.
> Quien haya cambiado un jack gastado/baqueteado, es cliente firme de este producto.



¡El que se daña es la hembra del cacharro o el macho del cable? (Creo que es la hembra, que como todas no valen para nada y no saquen esto de contexto)


----------

